# Real estate Assignments



## ltphung (Jun 10, 2010)

Has anyone done a real estate assignment of a condo or home? Did it work out? Was it a home or a condo?


----------



## mrcheap (Apr 4, 2009)

John T Reed claims (http://www.johntreed.com/standard.html) that assignments are discussed by gurus *FAR* more than they're ever actually used in real estate.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Mr Cheap what a great link that is! Before I read that I thought I was the only idiot complaining about this kind of malarkey. 

Assignments - I have never heard of one in Canada out of everyone I know. Can you imagine the conversation? 

Hey let me give you a contract with no money so I can go find a buyer who pay me more than you wanted and I get to keep the money. 

or 

Hey sign over the deed to your house, real estate agents are so dishonest. I will go find a buyer for you. 

I wish it was true that could buy property with no money down and bad credit.


----------

